# Rainbow Bridge Welcome Committee



## charliesmam (Oct 27, 2010)

Hey everyone

I just wanted to share a pic that i saw on facebook, its such a loverly pic and it made me quite teary really.


----------



## Foxmeister (Dec 8, 2011)

Just made me tearful as well. Great pic.


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

We lost our collie cross ,Lulu ,very suddenly a year ago tonight
I was just about to post on the Rainbow Bridge Section -(today has been awful and I feel so sad)-when I saw this

Even though it made me cry even more it was very comforting-I even looked for a " Lulu "on it
Thank you
Maureen


----------



## Di13 (Apr 21, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers are with you on this sad day Mo, been thinking of you all day.

I too think that the picture is lovely and very comforting, I know that our 2 girls are waiting for us there.

Big Hugs xxx


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Boo hoo!!:cryin::cryin::cryin::cryin:


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Lulus mum said:


> We lost our collie cross ,Lulu ,very suddenly a year ago tonight
> I was just about to post on the Rainbow Bridge Section -(today has been awful and I feel so sad)-when I saw this
> 
> Even though it made me cry even more it was very comforting-I even looked for a " Lulu "on it
> ...


Cuddles hun! i didn't realize it was a year ago today, she is beautiful xxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

AWWWW sorry for ya loss (((((( hugs))))))


----------

